# Que es la tecnica del Bootstrap?



## juanma (Ene 10, 2009)

Alguien puede comentarme algo sobre el bootstrap en los amplificador?

Estoy leyendo el libro de Douglas Self y lo menciona varias.
Les dejo una imagen del libro:







Otra pregunta:
-Esos diodos en el capacitor que funcion cumplen?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

El término sin adaptar es "boots strip" tira botas
Viene del concepto de como se ponían las las botas de montar a caballo, para ponerte las botas tiras de un lado a través de la oreja de la bota (Strip) pero empujas en otro sentido con la pierna, en el circuito la señal de realimentación se aplica a una etapa anterior aumentando la ganancia general, lo que produce el efecto de empujar por un lado y tirar por el otro.
Esta configuración permite hacer mayores niveles de ganancia con menos cantidad de electrónica y aumenta (En general) la impedancia de entrada del esquema.

Los diodos son limitadores de tensión, al exceder 1,4 V sobre el electrolítico (En cualquier sentido) comienzan a conducir, seria un zener bidireccional


----------



## juanma (Ene 10, 2009)

Muy didactica la explicacion   

Mejora las prestaciones del amplificador?
Algun link con teoria sobre el tema? estuve buscando en pcpaudio y nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

En tu mismo dibujo lo dice que aumenta la estabilidad de la etapa sobre todo en frecuencias altas y como se encuentra trabajando con la realimentación, transmite esta estabilidad a todo el esquema.

Si te fijas, la etapa de entrada debería tener una impedancia (aparente) de < 2KΩ (2 Resistencias de 1,1 KΩ en serie), pero por el efecto mencionado pasa a tener 13 KΩ valor mas saludable, sobre todo para excitarlo desde un previo.

No es una topología muy frecuente, recuerdo un diseño de Anthony Holton donde la aplico.

Si recuerdo de donde conseguir algo de data te paso el link.


----------



## juanma (Ene 11, 2009)

Dale.

Sobre el tema de la impedancia de entrada, en otro post habias mencionado sobre que habia un circuito que reemplazaba al capacitor de entrada C1. Si lo tenes a mano seria bueno.
Otras cuestiones:

Un buffer con un OpAmp, TL082 por ejemplo, no solucionaría el tema de la impedancia. Por decir lo primero que se me ocurre, un buffer directo a la base de TR2, sin R1, Rboot y C1.

Los capacitores de entrada estan en general para eliminar la componente de continua, pero hay una tension importante en el transistor de entrada como para que afecte a la etapa anterior o la señal?
Tambien se los usa como filtro con alguna R, tiene alguna otra funcion Cin?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> .....Sobre el tema de la impedancia de entrada, en otro post habias mencionado sobre que habia un circuito que reemplazaba al capacitor de entrada C1. Si lo tenes a mano seria bueno.


En este caso Tooooodooooo el esquema se diseña para eso.
Fue uno de los métodos que invento la inquisición de la iglesia católica para torturar a presuntos herejes, ponerlos a diseñar algo así.
Yo prefiero no volverme loco y agregar un capacitor de paso de calidad (Solen, R.T.I. o Audiograde) y evito grandes dolores de cabeza.



> Un buffer con un OpAmp, TL082 por ejemplo, no solucionaría el tema de la impedancia. Por decir lo primero que se me ocurre, un buffer directo a la base de TR2, sin R1, Rboot y C1.


Si podría, pero estas agregando mas electrónica lo que en general es agregar problemas y/o ruidos, si no hay remedio se agrega, pero si se puede evitar mejor



> Los capacitores de entrada estan en general para eliminar la componente de continua, pero hay una tension importante en el transistor de entrada como para que afecte a la etapa anterior o la señal?


En general sobre la base de los transistores de entrada la tensión (Respecto de GND) es mínima



> Tambien se los usa como filtro con alguna R, tiene alguna otra funcion Cin?


Es habitual colocar en serie con la entrada una resistencia y un capacitor de bajo valor a GND para formar un filtro "Pasa Bajos" que limita la respuesta a la frecuencia del amplificador y evita el posible ingreso de RF a este, en casos extremos también se coloca una cuenta (Anillo) de ferrita


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Por aquí apareció el diseño de Anthony Holton con bootstrapping






Otro ejemplo pero con darlington.

​


----------

